

Tell HN: 11:35 am EDT is new T-0 for inaugural Falcon 9 launch. - jacquesm

The feed seems to be down though :(<p>edit: correction, feed is up at the moment :)<p>http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php<p>spotted on twitter:<p>"Your launch is important to us. Please stay on the pad and an range representative will be with you shortly."
======
tocomment
Is there a webcast with sound? I want to leave it running in the background
and be alerted when something interesting happens.

~~~
jacquesm
12 minutes 30 seconds to launch

